# Croom, Brooksville FL Dec 26th-27th



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

Headed to Croom Dec 26th. staying for at least 1 night. maybe two. Not sure if we are going to camp, depends how cold it is going to get. If anybody wants to join post up.


----------



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

anybody joining?


----------

